# Noah melting hearts ..... again! :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everybirdy, 

I had both Noah and Zazu back at the vet for some blood tests yesterday. Poor Noah though. He is so completely petrified of the vet the second we reached the clinic his poo turned to water as it always does and he hid at the very back of his carry cage looking terrified. Everyone in there is scared of him though because he has retaliated and bitten them all in the past. When the vet had prepared the needle and syringe for Noah she went 'oh Noah you make me so nervous' - I felt sorry for both her and him - each one scared of the other (obviously I felt more sorry for poor Noah). I took Noah out and passed him over and my heart absolutely broke when he went back into his carry cage. He sat panting with his beak open for ages still shaking - I thought he was going to collapse. I just wanted to get sugar into him as quickly as possible but even a raspberry didn't light up his little face like it usually does. He took small nibbles out of it after a few minutes but really feeling sorry for himself. It nearly killed me to watch. 

Then poor Zazu realised what was going on as he had just watched Noah go through it so he didn't want to come out of his cage either. He wasn't happy and screeched during the procedure but was forgiving when it was over and just wanted cuddles. I of course made sure to get sugar into him too. 

Noah was completely silent the whole way home whereas Zazu flock called as usual. When we got into the elevator (which was full from everyone coming home from work) in my building block however, Noah instantly started chuckling his happy sound (music to my ears) and although Zazu kept up with his flock calling, everyone on the elevator wanted to know all about Noah, where I got him, how much maintenance he was to keep, how much he cost etc. I have a feeling I'll be seeing a few resident kakarikis around my building lol :001_rolleyes:

Both birds are back to their mischievous selves and Noah has been zipping around playfully since


----------



## SouthernKeet (Mar 4, 2016)

Such a sad and funny story st the same time! Mine just look frantically at the vet since they aren't really tame😂

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! Poor Noah and poor Zazu! I'm glad they feel better now!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Noah*

Hi, did not know Noah and Zazu were ill? I hope it is OK now? Blessings. Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Aww poor Noah and zazu.I'm glad they're ok now.very stressful on them and you having to watch them go through that.Sending comforting prayers for you all.blessings


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to know the boys are back to their happy selves. I can totally relate to the vet thing, I think I get more stressed than the birds when I take them in. I just hate to see how upset some of them get and that makes me nervous and upset and it's a vicious circle.:w00t:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor little fellows! I'm so sorry sweet Noah is so terrified of the vet. 
I'm glad he's back to his normal happy self now that he's home and safe again. It sounds like Zazu looks up to his brother a lot. *


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Noah and Zazu are back to their happy selves! Noah is absolutely beautiful!
I showed my husband Noah's picture and told him that I want a kakariki! :loveeyes:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone 
Jo Ann no they're not sick (I hope) it's just a new protocol at the clinic for birds that need to board there from time to time have a PBFD test. New research and developments have come out about the disease.
Even though I know it's only protocol and have been reassured, I can't help but worry and won't settle until I get the results back.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor darling Noah, it would break my heart to see him like that, too! 

And little Zazu, it sounds like Noah's teaching him lots--including the topic of vets  

I'm so glad they're just fine after the visit and I'm sure there's nothing wrong with them :fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Poor little guy! Not even a raspberry cheered Noah up. That's pretty bad Niamh!  Glad they're happy now. 

It's good when a boarding facility requires disease testing. Gives you more peace of mind that your birds will be safe there. PBFD is a scary one. I'd only take my birds to the most strict of places. I'm sure your guys are fine.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I can totally sympathise with you, in fact you would of been feeling just as cared as poor sweet Noah I am sure Niamh.
If a raspberry couldn't do the job well need I say more ....
Glad to hear he was a little star in the elevator though and performed admirably as only he could.:loveeyes::happy4:
Although it was not an enjoyable situation it is good to know the vet's are doing all they can to keep everybirdie safe when in their care. Give Noah and Zazu a big scratch and cuddle from me. And for you a hug :hug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Noah was so shook up from the appointment... 
It's good to know that the stress was short-lived and his sweet and funny personality has captured the hearts of your neighbours. 

Surely the test results will come back negative. :hug:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Noah*

I am glad they are probably OK. I was worried that something really bad had happened and I missed it. There are a number of TB Birdies that are always in my prayers. They just melt my heart and I am so glad to know any one of them is doing well and are enjoying life. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds::Love birds:


----------

